# How many times have you demonstrated your Kindle?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've heard many comment that we should all get commissions from Amazon for our impromptu Kindle demos! How many times have you demonstrated your Kindle to others? To complete strangers?

Interestingly, I went on a business trip in June and not one person asked about my Kindle...in the airport, hotel or anywhere. Then, two weeks ago I was in Boston. The room service waiter who was delivering my breakfast asked about it and then, in the afternoon, a guy came up to me in North Station and asked to look at it. I think the word is getting out and people are starting to get curious.

L


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

I have never demonstrated my Kindle except to my family members who now run every time they see me with it in my hands. I haven't had it out in public all that much but I did take it to the doctor's office with me the other day. No one asked about it but I guess they were too wrapped up in their own problems to be interested.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wheezie said:


> I think people are so accustomed now to seeing so many electronic devices that they don't notice. When I have shown it to other people, they either think it is the coolest thing they have ever seen, or they don't get it at all.


I agree with that completely. I was working at the Free Clinic a few weeks ago and had my Kindle on the counter. Dr. A. picked it up, looked at for a few minutes and said, "Eh." Dr. B. picked it up and within 2 seconds had figured out how to open the New York Times, had navigated to the sports section and was reading about the Red Sox game! He was asking me all the details and planned to buy one for his son for Christmas.

L


----------



## meek84 (Oct 27, 2008)

My boss was interested in getting one for his wife but she wasn't interested.  I told him to take mine over night and let her play with a "live" one.  Now he's gotta get her one for Christmas.  

~M


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've demonstrated mine several times, to family members, a lady who asked about it while we were getting a pedicure, one of the docs I work for, 2 nurses I work with... but went on a business trip to Chicago last weekend & was so disappointed that not one SINGLE person in the airport or on the plane asked about it.    I was so READY to show her off!  LOL


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm thinking of proposing a Kindle viewing / demonstration as an "event" at a small local wine shop and bar.  I think they'd be agreeable.  Send out an invite e-mail to their customer list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think a lot of people are self conscious about just walking up to a stranger and asking questions.

Some people definitely give off a "stay out of my space" sort of aura.  Even if they don't, people who've been used to not getting good responses when they try to strike up a conversation probably will be gun shy.

In an airport, especially, you're likely to meet mostly people who are very busy -- or want the world to think they are -- so they're not going to stop and have a conversation for no reason.  They're much too important!   

So, all these things tend to offset the folks who are likely to wander up to a stranger and start talking to them.

Just my opinion,
Ann


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

In the 5-6 times range, and I've had it less than a week. 

I, too, live in Boston and not many people around here have any clue about it. A few, sure, but not many. Some people are more familiar with Sony Reader's though.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

I've demonstrated my Kaylee Kindle a few times (outside of my poor family members who have probably heard more than enough about her). Someone in the Social Security office saw me reading while waiting and asked it if it was an electronic Bible, which lead me to explain how it was that and so much more. A couple of my co-workers also received tours, and I showed it to my banker. I've even sent out emails about her to friends who read but don't live nearby and posted about her on myspace and facebook. 

All that said, however, I really don't get asked as often as I had expected. Sometimes I think people look but don't have the guts to come out and ask.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never demonstrated it because I just got it today!!! And just now got to play with it.  I turned the whispernet on and voila!  within a few minutes there was a huge list of stuff I had pre-ordered.  Wow, I ordered all that!?!  Better sell some quilts...


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

My favorite demo was in BJ's warehouse club.  I had seen a book I was waiting for and hadn't released it was released (Brisingr) and I whipped it out of my purse, fired it up, went to the Kindle store to download it.  Unfortunately the whispernet signal wasn't too strong in the store so I left it open on my menu page on top of my purse while I shopped to keep checking my download status.  I had walked away from my cart for a moment to look at something and when I turned around a woman was hovering over it trying to check it out.  She was embarrased that she thought she was being nosy and I laughed and handed the Kindle to her and started showing her all the features.  I didn't care if she was snooping - I wanted to show her my Kindle!!  My doctor, my dentist, my bank teller and my postman have all also been given demos.  Not to mention countless friends,  co-workers and family members.  )


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

I have demonstrated the Kindle to so many people... especially on the Metro. As soon as one person askes about it, it seems like I'm suddenly giving a live infomercial to the whole car. I've received the greatest response at work, at Paralyzed Veterans of America, because many people with a spinal injury or MS have limited use of their hands and the Kindle makes holding and page turning so much more simple.
Amy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my kindle since April, and it has surprised me that almost no one has asked about it.  I see people looking at me, but no one has ever actually approached me.  Until last night - my fiance had band practice at our house and they were all over it when they saw me reading.  And of course, I too was like an infomercial for the kindle!  It was actually kind of fun being able to show it off after all of these months having it!


----------



## SweetPea (Oct 27, 2008)

Still waiting on mine to arrive, so no chance to personally demonstrate.  However, my boyfriend is also well versed on Kindle as I've been talking non-stop for months, now.  Yesterday he was on the phone with a rep from our homeowners insurance company updating a few things and out of curiosity asked if the Kindle would be covered with other major items...she of course had no clue what it was.  So he told her, and they had an entire conversation about it!  He's actually quite the salesman...she's going to look into it for a Christmas present!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I was on a plane SF to LA. When I took out my kindle and start to read, a lady sitting next to me said 

"Is that the thing you read a book on? I heard about that and curious about it." 
"Yes, Amazon Kindle. Would you like to see?"
"Yes!"

That was the first time someone asked me about my kindle.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

After demonstrating mine to a co-worker he's already bought one for himself and one for his mom.  I have 2 other co-workers who will probably get one soon and my sister is waiting for her demo.


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, I found it!  Love the search function in the forum!  I just ordered my Kindle yesterday.  However, I have been stalking the kindle for some time.  Through my stalking, I have four people interested in buying it.  Two are English teachers in my school (they want to see it before they buy it).  Another is a student of mine who is completely sold (he wants Amazon gift cards for Christmas so he can pool them together and buy one).  The last is my best friend who now lives halfway across the country and is a psychology major.  If it weren't for being a poor student, she would be buying one.  I will be seeing her over Thanksgiving, and I will have mine with me.  Depending on how things go I might approach her BF about splitting the cost on one for her.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

jdsmke said:


> OK, I found it! Love the search function in the forum! I just ordered my Kindle yesterday. However, I have been stalking the kindle for some time. Through my stalking, I have four people interested in buying it. Two are English teachers in my school (they want to see it before they buy it). Another is a student of mine who is completely sold (he wants Amazon gift cards for Christmas so he can pool them together and buy one). The last is my best friend who now lives halfway across the country and is a psychology major. If it weren't for being a poor student, she would be buying one. I will be seeing her over Thanksgiving, and I will have mine with me. Depending on how things go I might approach her BF about splitting the cost on one for her.


I might be one of the worse stdents in the world, and I still bought one.... It's not really improving my studentness.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was working at the Free Clinic last evening and of course, had to show off my Kindle to my friend Sue, the other nurse who was working last night. The doctor started chuckling when he saw it. Turns out he bought one for his wife for her birthday in June! That's the first case I've heard of someone who gave the Kindle as a gift.

He told me they had a friend who came to visit in May and the friend had a Kindle. Well, that's all the doctor's wife (sorry, I don't know her name!) needed to see and she wanted one...and got it for her birthday. She loves it as much as all of us!

I gave him the URL of this board so who knows, she may drop in for a visit! I hope so...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Today I was getting my hair cut. Adam, the guy who cuts my hair has seen my Kindle at every appointment I have had since I received it last April. I've shown him how it works but he always says, "Well, I really like the way a book feels...and smells..."

But today....he's cutting away, my Kindle is on the counter and suddenly a lightbulb goes off over his head. "Show me how that works again!" he said, so I did. And then I asked why. He had just had the brilliant idea that this might be the perfect Christmas gift for his boyfriend. "Great idea," I said. "I think it is the perfect gift for anybody!"

I have another appointment in 5 weeks so I'll find out then if he followed through on the purchase...

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

6-10. I think its because where I always read my Kindle. I read my kindle between classes at the college cafe or something and people are always passing. Keep in mind I only have had my kindle for two days.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I cant believe I'm in the 11-15 bracket having only had my kindle for two weeks yesterday.  Seems everyone I encounter while I'm reading it wants to know about it.  Of course I read everywhere, at home, at work, in the line at the grocery store, when I'm stuck in traffic (really helps to stamp down my road rage and therefore my blook pressure), at car shows where we're supposed to be promoting the track my husband races at, even while I'm watching tv -which drives my husband crazy. He doesnt understand how I can read and watch tv at the same time.  I told him "I dont know how I do it.  I just do."  I'm also a "bad influance" on one of my coworkers. I showed my Kindle on the Monday after I got it and she ordered hers on the following Wednesday.  -so it appears that not all of my demos have been in vain.

RLA1996


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Today was "Kindle Demonstration Day" at my office.  Word got around that KC had "something out of Star Trek"  on her desk.  I am still so hyped about the Kindle that of course I had to show each and every person inquiring, just what I have learned so far about the Kindle.  (really not that much yet Still treading water there  ) I did come home and wind up attaching a piece of velcro to the upper left hand corner of the back of the Kindle and now it stays put in the case when it is open.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*So far it's been two for me...show and tell for one and show and demonstrate for the other, both at the same place but two weeks apart. DD has flute lessons and I usually sit downstairs outside her room. The drum teacher walks by a few times and asked me what it was. Since he was with a student he didn't have much time so I briefly explained it. A couple of weeks later, being that it's a busy time of the year for the music store, there isn't any room for the parents to sit downstairs so I sat on a stool upstairs near the door. A woman who takes piano lessons walks in and asked me if that was the reader from Amazon. I told her it was and showed her a bit about it. They both thought it was pretty neat  *


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I had her for less than a week and demonstrated her to a lady sitting beside me on the plane who asked about her. A lot of others looked, but I think were too shy to ask.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had mine for two months and have demonstrated it to friends and family.  Probably about 5 or 6 people.  

I'm so disappointed that when I'm reading it in public no one has asked me about it.  Glad to see others have experienced the same.  I just want to show her off to everyone.


----------



## Hairballz (Nov 7, 2008)

Let's just say if I had a nickel for every time I've demo'd it I'd be retired.  WORK has been the worst - at least once a week since I got mine (and it's been many months now) someone calls me in my office and asks me to bring it in so they can see it, show it to a new co-worker, whatever.  I have it on my desk right now because I got just such a call yesterday. 

I'm astonished by the posts that say no one in public asks about it - I've NEVER taken it in public and NOT had someone ask about it.  Doctor's office, restaurant, anywhere, everywhere.  Always have someone asking about it.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

It is still so bizarre to me that you guys get all kinds of reaction to it.  I have had mine 7 months almost and I think I've only shown one or two people.  Lots of people stare, but don't ever ask.  On my last plane ride the woman next to me was staring at it, all she had to do was ask, but didn't.  I even smiled at her to encourage her.  Nope.  
And some people still just don't get it.  I was out for drinks with a friend the other night (who is a reader, btw) and I was telling her she had to buy one and how it changed my life - she looked me straight in the face and said 'seriously?  Oh, I thought you were kidding.  I think that thing is stupid'.  
Good thing I've known her awhile or we may not be friends anymore.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i received my Kindle on the evenining of Tuesday, November 4th.  I've shown it to nearly 20 people at work including the "look-at-me-buy-a-book-on-the-fly" part.  Several people were saying they definitely wanted one.  Then I found out today that a coworker's husband actually works for Amazon and was working with the prototypes etc.  hmm...  might have to chat her up...


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I received mine last Friday night, and hadn't taken it out in public until last night.  I am in nursing school, and my lab partner and I were doing a procedure demo in front of the class of 20 students.  We were supposed to be all professional - I was the patient, my lab partner was the "nurse".  So, as a good patient I am sitting quietly in my hospital bed and I brought along something to read - my Kindle!  The instructor (who was supposed to be watching my lab partner and evaluating her performance) leans over to me and whispers "What's THAT?"  So I tell her and show her really quick.

At the end of the demonstration, the instructor asks the class if they have any questions.  One girl says "Yeah, what the heck does Colleen have there?" and it broke out into a full-blown infomercial presentation on the Kindle!  So that was 21 people in one night that got a demo from yours truly!!

Today in lab a guy came up to me and said "Hey, I heard you got that Amazon Kindle thingy...  my wife has been asking for one - do you happen to have it with you?"  As a matter of fact I did!!!

It's so much fun to show off this little gem!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh Colleen, that's a great story! Thanks for sharing!

Sort of along the same lines...a few months ago I got into a discussion with my clinical nurse colleagues about patients bringing a Kindle to the hospital. The consensus was that it is like any other valuable item (watch, diamond rings, expensive cellphone). It is best left at home until it is clear that the patient will be conscious and able to use it...and keep an eye on it. Hospitals are not safe places and things go missing (unfortunately). It's a great thing to have to fill downtime in the hospital, but someone needs to be keeping track of it (patient, family member, other special friend). Hospital staff, especially nurses, don't have the time or resources to keep track of patient valuables.

Just a word to the wise...

L


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sort of along the same lines...a few months ago I got into a discussion with my clinical nurse colleagues about patients bringing a Kindle to the hospital. The consensus was that it is like any other valuable item (watch, diamond rings, expensive cellphone). It is best left at home until it is clear that the patient will be conscious and able to use it...and keep an eye on it. Hospitals are not safe places and things go missing (unfortunately). It's a great thing to have to fill downtime in the hospital, but someone needs to be keeping track of it (patient, family member, other special friend). Hospital staff, especially nurses, don't have the time or resources to keep track of patient valuables.
> 
> Just a word to the wise...


You are SOOO right! Just finished up my geriatrics rotation last week and my poor patient lost her hearing aids! She said this was the 3rd time in 6 months that the staff has lost them. So even if the staff does take responsibility for them, they are probably too busy to really keep track of them anyhow! Great advice, and I will keep it in mind. I've already decided that when I am working at the hospital "Florence" will be tucked safely in my locker whenever she is not in my hands!!!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I was at my local Borders today reading on Sundog in the cafe.  "Is that . . . ?"  "Yes."  "I've been thinking of getting it."  And so I demonstrated.

And as I was walking around I (easily cuz he was talking loudly) heard one side of a phone conversation about the book I'm currently reading on Sundog.  He read it?  He had some of the basic facts wrong.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

A complete stranger contacted me based on a post on the Amazon board and I met her at my local Starbucks to show it to her.  She drove at least 30-40 minutes to do this!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

colleen said:


> I received mine last Friday night, and hadn't taken it out in public until last night. I am in nursing school, and my lab partner and I were doing a procedure demo in front of the class of 20 students. We were supposed to be all professional - I was the patient, my lab partner was the "nurse". So, as a good patient I am sitting quietly in my hospital bed and I brought along something to read - my Kindle! The instructor (who was supposed to be watching my lab partner and evaluating her performance) leans over to me and whispers "What's THAT?" So I tell her and show her really quick.


Something similar happened to me in my Japanese class (my teacher saw the Kindle on Orpah), and my friend/classmate decided to present it to the class as a part of our conversation practice in front of the class. The moment the class saw it, they were amazed. My teacher suggested we try answer everyone questions in Japanese, but we went back to English to speed things up. My friend also has attempted to run off with my Kindle, knowing that is my weakness....then I get to buy her coffee to get it back. Then at the cafe I usually end up showing other people as we stand in line...A guy ended up paying for my coffee once.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I have my whole office buzzing about it.  We just had a manager come from our corporate office up and I got to chatting with him and told him about the Kindle.  I brought it in yesterday and showed him all the wonderful things it can do and I think I got him sold on buying one for his wife for Christmas!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> my clinical nurse colleagues


Leslie, are you a nurse?

How many jobs do you have? 

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've brought mine to work a few times to show it off to some friends.  The last time, I was showing it off to my co-worker in the hallway, and a lady we used to work with came by and goes, "OMG, is that one of those book reader things?  Which one is it?"  So I was showing it to her, too, and another guy that none of us knew comes by and asked if we minded him listening in, too!  That was the first time I've really experienced "Kindle-mania" in public.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie, are you a nurse?
> 
> How many jobs do you have?
> 
> Betsy


I am a nurse but I don't work clinically...just a few evenings each month at the Free Clinic here in Portland.

I have had a mostly academic and research career. Now I am the editor of two journals and do consultation on writing and publishing. This spring I started a small publishing imprint for ebooks.

I keep very busy...LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're making me tired...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're making me tired...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, but then, I couldn't quilt a square if my life depended on it....LOL

L


----------



## sallyh12 (Nov 6, 2008)

I was reading my Kindle the other day in my opthomologist's office when he came in and saw it. He asked me if it was a Kindle and was very interested in how you can raise the size of the font. He said he has many patients who could benefit by having more available to read in large font. I think he was impressed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just once...to the nurse at my orthopedist's office.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

My wife and I have shown it to people virtually every time we've gone out to eat (we like to read while we munch!), plus our dentist, folks on the plane when we've been flying around, etc. If we'd gotten an Amazon affiliate commission for everyone who had either bought one or was going to buy one, it would probably pay for our upcoming trip to Disney World! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to date demonstrated Kwinn 3 times. To my hubby, my friend Laura and my son-in-law.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I've demonstrated my Kindle 5 times and I think one or two of them are planning to get a Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't have one to demonstrate yet.  I had to use the video on the Amazon site,   My sister loved it.  The choice of font size is a big selling point for us.  

I also was talking to a contractor that was doing some work for the mill here.  He has one and we talked about them for a bit.  I wanted him to bring his but he said his wife wouldn't let him have it that long.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Showed it off to a couple of colleagues at a tax law conference today. . . they agreed it was waaay cool.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I finally was able to demonstrate my Kindle to someone other than a family member!! I had taken Kwinn along with me yesterday to keep me company in the waiting room at my doctor's office, as the wait is usually very long, but I was the only one there and barely got 2 paragraphs read before called back! I later met up with one of my old DT Book Club buddies for lunch and got to demonstrate Kwinn for her. She had never heard of the Kindle and was very excited. Her 2 favorite features?? That it holds about 200 books and Samples! It was fun showing off Kwinn to another lover of books!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally!!!! Some actually came up to me last week (at the skating rink of all places) and asked me if that was one of those "Amazon book things".  I was there "watching" my nieces skate when a lady came up to me and asked me about it.  Said that her mother had requested one for Christmas, and asked my why I had chosen it over the Sony.  After I explained the concept of Wisper-net to her, she realized that that was a good enough reason alone to choose a Kindle over the Sony...I didn't even have to point out to her that Amazon was a book seller while Sony is an electronics company. She was very impressed by all the features that Kindle offered.  By the time I finished my Demo she said that she was going to go home and order one for her mother that night (I hope the backorder wait didn't scare her off). 

I couldn't believe that someone finally asked me about my Kindle instead of me having to "capture someone" to show it to.  

rla1996


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I actually let my girlfriend play with Jinx for a bit. We had gone to lunch and we were talking about what books we were reading so I whipped Jinx out and she knew what he was  Anyhow, she had mentioned that she was talking about e-readers a while back with someone but was undecided about whether or not to get one. I think it's the cost that is holding her back right now but who knows...she loves reading *


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've lost count.  Last week Denise, the manager in charge at the restaurant where I ate walked by and asked about it.  She said her aunt who lives with her has over 4,000 DTB's and no more room to store them.  She said her aunt just had a delivery of 45 new DTB's.  I asked where her aunt ordered them from and she didn't know.

Denise gave me her email address and I sent her the links to Amazon.com and a lot of info for the Kindle.  I did tell her it's out of stock.  I showed her the larger reading font and she said her aunt does have glaucoma and might go blind.

Denise didn't indicate that she reads but I'll ask her the next time I see her.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't had it long yet, but so far only Mr Atunah got to look at it. I say look at it as he didn't get to touch it.  

Can you imagine someone at work asked for him to bring it to work so they can check it out? I think I about passed out at the thought. 

I guess I am wierd, I don't want other peoples paws on my stuff.  . I am really wierd that way. If they drop it, I might have to kill them  .

Maybe just me, but I hope not to many folks ask me as I will not let them touch it. No way, no how.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I haven't had it long yet, but so far only Mr Atunah got to look at it. I say look at it as he didn't get to touch it.
> 
> Can you imagine someone at work asked for him to bring it to work so they can check it out? I think I about passed out at the thought.
> 
> ...


Atunah,

If you're extremely worried about you Kindle's well being you may want to look into an extended warranty with accidental handling from Square trade. Just be aware that if you want the accidental handling then you have to order within one month of your Kindle's purchase.

rla1996


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought about that, but that's money I just don't have right now. It was hard enough to scrape together for the Kindle. 
I haven't broken any electronic items yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I haven't had it long yet, but so far only Mr Atunah got to look at it. I say look at it as he didn't get to touch it.
> 
> Can you imagine someone at work asked for him to bring it to work so they can check it out? I think I about passed out at the thought.
> 
> ...


I nearly kill my brother when he drop Melia on the the tile floor within minutes of taking her out of her box. Now I am waiting for his new zune or xbox 360 to come in so I can drop it. Then we will have an understanding.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Did Melia um, survive? Did he?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

I have only had my Kindle 2.5 weeks.  I've already lost count of all the people I have 'demoed' it to.  I have only had one bad reaction but that person wouldn't know a good book if it bounced off his head.

I show i they don't get to hold it.  I have my limits.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to admit that everyone at work has had Tia shoved under their noses, "See my new toy!"  Only one wanted the full demo, but he's as geeky as me.  I've had mine at restaurants but no queries yet.  Tia was kindlenapped over the Thanksgiving weekend by my friend's girls, I put the Bobbsey Twins on her for them and they were hooked.  They're gadgety girls and good readers, they thought that the Kindle was the coolest.  I'm beginning to wonder if I don't have the only one in the area though.  I'm half tempted to post in "See a Kindle in my city" over at that place we don't mention, but I think that's just wanting to flaunt her  

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I went to a class on Wednesday for work and was reading my Kindle during breaks. The instructor came by and asked "Is that one of those Amazon things?" I proceeded to give the demo. She was unsure about it until I pointed out that she could read online nursing journals and could send articles to it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, the potential the Kindle has for teaching, training, and reference materials is absolutely incredible. One of the things that originally sold me on it was that a medical intern heading out for a stint with Doctors Without Borders put all of his reference texts on it. Not only did he not have to schlepp a bunch of stuff around, but he could search, cross-index, and take notes.

Kinda hard to beat that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool, Mike!  I demonstrated Eleanor to someone at my physical therapists yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so happy I finally got to demo my Little Gertie (changed my vote) with a large caveat.  My Mom fell in the library (she's fine) and the paramedics had to take her to the ER.  While I was waiting for her to come back from x-ray, they brought papers for me to sign.  I had Little Gertie in my hand and the clerk asked me about her.  

I'd as soon not have to demo a Kindle in the ER waiting to see if my mother had a concussion, but happily, everything is fine.  Bloody nose, black eye and a few bruises and scrapes (one required gluing).


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry about your Mom! Hope she is soon feeling better...


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I SOOOO want people to ask me about my Kindle! And no one ever does! I ride Marta to and from work, and I read all the time, and only ONE PERSON has ever asked me about my Kindle. And at the office . . . well, I think if it was the Apple Kindle instead of the Amazon Kindle, the nerds I work with here in IT might pay some attention to it. After all, they're all over the iPhones and iPod Touches and iMacs! But my Kindle? I got a few glances when I tried to show it off, but no one really wanted to hear about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm so happy I finally got to demo my Little Gertie (changed my vote) with a large caveat. My Mom fell in the library (she's fine) and the paramedics had to take her to the ER. While I was waiting for her to come back from x-ray, they brought papers for me to sign. I had Little Gertie in my hand and the clerk asked me about her.
> 
> I'd as soon not have to demo a Kindle in the ER waiting to see if my mother had a concussion, but happily, everything is fine. Bloody nose, black eye and a few bruises and scrapes (one required gluing).


Sorry to hear about your mom, Gertie, but glad to hear she's going to be OK. Great that you were there for her and that you had Little Gertie to keep you company and to demonstrate!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom, Gertie, but glad to hear she's going to be OK. Great that you were there for her and that you had Little Gertie to keep you company and to demonstrate!
> 
> Betsy


Everyone at the library where she fell was very helpful. Two people came over to help me get her off the floor. They went and got towels and ice for her nose. Library personnel called the paramedics, and then didn't charge us for the books we were buying so we got two free books.

I think I should talk Mom into a Kindle so she doesn't have to go to the library anymore.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I too had to change my vote.  I just got back from a business trip and everyone at my corporate office wanted a demonstration as well as a ton of people on the flight to and from.  It was wonderful!  I love showing it off and everything that it can do!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have yetto have the chance to use Bast out in public...

I did show it to my Mom and she loved it - especially the fact fo not needing DTB books taking up space (as she looked at my stacks). She won't get one though - she is not much of a reader (puts her to sleep).

I have a few friends interested in it - I will demo it for them when he meet up in vegas in a couple of months


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

My boyfriend, who is not a people person, has people ask him about the Kindle all the time. And he actually demos it for them.  He's so cute.


----------



## Elitekross (Dec 22, 2008)

Had my first opportunity to show off my new kindle today.  I was at a Kids Inn near Manheim when a lady came up to me and asked "is that the Kindle?" I said yes and she said that her husband thought about buying one for her for christmas however she got diamond earrings instead.  I told her about kindleboard and that we had a guy on here selling some that he overpurchased for 380.  So she might show up here soon.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Since adding my skin I've noticed not as many people ask me about my kindle. Usually when I am asked about my kindle, I mention the board.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I was reading my Kindle as I was waiting at the salon for my esthitician to come in. She has seen me reading this thing many times before, but for some reason, today is the first time she actually noticed it. Anyway, she asked me about it and was instantly hooked when I showed her what it does. When she asked where I got it, and she said Amazon, she asked, "Where is that? Is it Amazon Bookstore?" I said, "Lisa! You don't know what Amazon is?!?" How can a grown woman who is not unfamiliar with a computer and the internet NOT know what Amazon is! Amazing! Anyway, I showed her a bit around the Amazon Kindle store, she wrote down the URL, and we continued on. Money is really tight for her right now, but I let her know there is a waiting list anyway. I see a Kindle in her future.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Elitekross said:


> Had my first opportunity to show off my new kindle today. I was at a Kids Inn near Manheim when a lady came up to me and asked "is that the Kindle?" I said yes and she said that her husband thought about buying one for her for christmas however she got diamond earrings instead. I told her about kindleboard and that we had a guy on here selling some that he overpurchased for 380. So she might show up here soon.


I was logged in under my son's account accidentally when I wrote this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Money is really tight for her right now, but I let her know there is a waiting list anyway. I see a Kindle in her future.


I hope you tipped her generously so she can begin her Kindle fund!

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Since adding my skin I've noticed not as many people ask me about my kindle. Usually when I am asked about my kindle, I mention the board.


Same with me. Before skin, got asked. Even had an attorney spend about 30 minutes playing with it. After skin, barely any glances.
I guess the white is more eye catching.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

White is how it looks on line (and on Oprah  ).  So with a skin people don't connect the dots.

Might be a solution for those who DON'T want people to disturb their reading by asking about it!  

Ann


----------



## MelindaW (Dec 30, 2008)

I get asked about it all of the time, and I demo it all of the time.  When I first got my Kindle, I didn't get asked about it too often, but after a month or two, I started getting regular questions on my commute.  So far, I've only seen one other person with a Kindle on the train.

When returning this last Saturday from my Christmas visit, I got asked about my Kindle four times!  Also, in my row, there were two Kindles (including mine, of course)!  One of the flight attendants stopped by, and she said that she had seen a big increase in the number of electronic readers.  She was familiar with both the Kindle and the Sony Reader.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yesterday my boyfriend wanted to go to Cabelas.  (Large outdoor sporting store, and tourist attraction, for those of you who may not be familiar).  Now, I love going to Cabelas almost as much as he does, but I don't care to spend as much time there as he does.  And especially since I was planning on reading chapter 4 of Outlander yesterday, I really was looking forward to staying in.  After looking in the departments I was interested in, I found a bench, pulled out my Kindle and began reading.  One person did ask me what it was, but the majority of folks just stared as they walked by.  I'm pretty sure a couple of people strolled by on more than one occasion.  LOL.  
Later, when my boyfriend came back around to collect me I told him I felt like I was one of the atypical displays.  Got chapter 4 read and 5 started though.  So it was a good afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to change my vote. Today, I was at a meeting for work. My Kindle went too. I showed it to 5 people just today. A couple of them seemed really sold. One lady even made me write down the info for Oberon because she fell in love with my cover.


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

Too many times to count. 
I've owned my Kindle for a year now. People come up to me in airports, coffee shops, parks and even while waiting for the Universal Studios shuttle! 

I was an intern in NYC when I got mine in 2007, and a lot of people are still very curious about the Kindle. So you can imagine how many times I've been asked to demonstrate it. Also, the theatre people I work with would arrange for other actors to see my Kindle. Suffice it to say, I met a lot of Broadway actors through the Kindle show & tell. And I got free Broadway tickets for it too! LOL.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL - I demoed my Oberon Design cover today. The guy had been looking for a nice organizer.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Demo'd my k to one of the people at the dentist's office


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Back in November I demoed my kindle to one of the waitresses(Connie) at my local Huddle House.  She of course loved it.

Today I stopped in for lunch after finally getting my hair cut.  There was a new waitress there and Connie started to tell her about it.  She started by telling her "He came in here and he showed me his cute little thing...)

"Connie!", I interupted, "I have never showed you my cute little thing!"

I told the new girl, after they all stopped laughing,  it's an Amazon Kindle and after I eat, I'll run out to the car and get it and show it to you."

After my demo, she thanked me for showing her "my little thing".  I said any time but it's not really That little.

I feel so dirty...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Back in November I demoed my kindle to one of the waitresses(Connie) at my local Huddle House. She of course loved it.
> 
> Today I stopped in for lunch after finally getting my hair cut. There was a new waitress there and Connie started to tell her about it. She started by telling her "He came in here and he showed me his cute little thing...)
> 
> ...


Have you changed It's name to Cute Little Thing?  And just what was Cute Little Thing doing in your car?

I had breakfast at IHOP this morning and Little Gertie was right there with me. It's the first time I took her to a restaurant. What a pleasure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I sit at the counter and service fast there.  I never take my Kindle in there.  I did take it with me to the barber shop.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I sit at the counter and service fast there. I never take my Kindle in there. I did take it with me to the barber shop.


I went to the vet today and believe it or not, I forgot my Kindle. I was so annoyed with myself! In the waiting room they had a copy of Time magazine with a picture of Obama and McCain on the cover with the headline, "The Choice." That gives you an idea of how recent their magazines were.

I spent alot of time staring out the window and thinking about Sir William sitting here at home, missing me. I was missing him, that's for sure!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I went to the vet today and believe it or not, I forgot my Kindle. I was so annoyed with myself! In the waiting room they had a copy of Time magazine with a picture of Obama and McCain on the cover with the headline, "The Choice." That gives you an idea of how recent their magazines were.
> 
> I spent alot of time staring out the window and thinking about Sir William sitting here at home, missing me. I was missing him, that's for sure!
> 
> L


*Last Monday I had to wait to get my tire plugged. Being that I was only going to drop DD off at school and then go right back home, I didn't bring Jinx with me. I discovered a huge screw as I was dropping her off so I headed to the gas station. Who knew that I'd have to go back for another plug on a different tire on Wedesday...but I had Jinx in my purse. Go figure that I didn't have to wait this time around *


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Seems to me that whenever I have my Kindle with me and am resigned to a long wait. Poof, the wait disappears. Maybe it is the "Kindle Charm".


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Seems to me that whenever I have my Kindle with me and am resigned to a long wait. Poof, the wait disappears. Maybe it is the "Kindle Charm".


*Hmmm, I really should try that with an oil change *


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I flew from Fort Lauderdale, FL to San Jose, CA today and on the first leg of the trip 3 flight attendants and 2 passengers wanted to see my Kindle. I spent the first hour on the flight showing everyone how it worked. I love talking about it and showing it to people, so I got a real kick out of the interest. One of the flight attendants said that she had a passenger last week that told her that he had bought the Kindle and sent it back, then bought the Sony reader. She wants to buy one and said the Kindle seems to get the best reviews from passengers she has talked with. I told her to come visit KindleBoards.

Kathy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Seems to me that whenever I have my Kindle with me and am resigned to a long wait. Poof, the wait disappears. Maybe it is the "Kindle Charm".


I actually always found it worked this way with books too. If I had a book with me, I never really had time to sit and read. But if I didn't happen to, I ended up held up somewhere and having to wait with nothing to read. Took to keeping a book in my car, just in case. . . .

Now my Kindle is with me pretty much always. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I actually always found it worked this way with books too. If I had a book with me, I never really had time to sit and read. But if I didn't happen to, I ended up held up somewhere and having to wait with nothing to read. Took to keeping a book in my car, just in case. . . .
> 
> Now my Kindle is with me pretty much always. . . . .
> 
> Ann


Love the fact its nice and compact...easy to fit in my purse


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I've demoed mine around work, Dr.'s office, friends, and family.  However, the other day I had lunch with my mom, she asked if I had it with me (of course I did).  Although she has heard me blather on about it since last April, I had never shown it to her!  OOPS   Demo Time!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, All -

I just showed my Kindle off to coworkers today.  I came an hour early to work and anyone who wanted to drop by the staff room could come in & take a look at it.

Most came and looked and a few were more curious about what exactly a Kindle could do.  I managed to forget how to set the font size    Can't imagine how that happened    I'm the only one who uses my Kindle so I have no need to change the font sizes LOL

It was fun, and they had a good time too.

Marci


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Showing off my Kindle reminds me of the old Tuperware parties or Avon demos.  Someday soon you'll be hearing, "Kindle Kalling!"


----------

